# Any new WIFI enabled temperature monitors I don't know about?



## balismoke (May 1, 2015)

The current market availability for wifi enabled temperature probes is pretty limited. You've got: tappecue, stoker, DigiQ, CyberQ Wifi.


I have a CyberQ Wifi and am pretty unimpressed with the software side of it. It has weird limitations to its networking abilities and its a bit of a pain to set up. They all seem like beta tests released as a finished product. There are quality bluetooth gauges on the market, but those keep you within a few hundred feet from the smoker.


Connectsense's home temp/humidity temp gauge software looks great, it just needs an input for a high temp probe on it:


https://www.connectsense.com/wireless-temperature-sensor


Sensetronics has a solution but its geared towards factory monitoring so you better be ready to drop like a grand on the system.


Don't these companies see the burgeoning BBQ Scene and proliferation of Texas BBQ?


I feel like its about time someone comes out with a thoroughly developed, affordable product. I can check my smoker temps when I'm across town, and they can have my money.


----------



## flame boss (May 8, 2015)

Hi Balismoke,

We at Flame Boss are introducing a new WiFi enabled smoker controller. It will start shipping next week. You will find it much easier to use than CyberQ and I hope that you will like the web interface. Since you already have a CyberQ, you could buy just the controller and temperature probes. The blower that you have for your CyberQ is compatible with Flame Boss.

https://www.flameboss.com/FB200_smoker_controller_only


----------



## mducylowycz (Jun 22, 2015)

I have the one by idevices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't understand the desire to be able to monitor your temperatures from the next county. By the time you there it is probably going to be to late....


----------



## mducylowycz (Jun 23, 2015)

You can't monitor your food from the next county, it has a limited range actually.  This is just to monitor your food/grill temperature if you're in the house making something or relaxing...also if you're looking you ain't cooking.

I check mine watching a movie directly from my phone...


----------



## flame boss (Jun 23, 2015)

mducylowycz said:


> You can't monitor your food from the next county, it has a limited range actually.  This is just to monitor your food/grill temperature if you're in the house making something or relaxing...also if you're looking you ain't cooking.
> 
> I check mine watching a movie directly from my phone...


Not really, I am not sure about all of the others, but with Flame Boss 200, Stoker and CyberQ you can monitor and control your cook from anywhere in the world as long as you have an an Internet connection. It may not be satisfying to some, but I like that I can check on my dinner while I am at work. I do work in the next county. :)


----------



## mducylowycz (Jun 23, 2015)

Flame Boss said:


> Not really, I am not sure about all of the others, but with Flame Boss 200, Stoker and CyberQ you can monitor and control your cook from anywhere in the world as long as you have an an Internet connection. It may not be satisfying to some, but I like that I can check on my dinner while I am at work. I do work in the next county. :)


I'll have to check on those!!!  I like the fact I can run to the hardware store and keep track....I was personally just talking about the iDevices iGrill


----------



## damascusmaker (Feb 7, 2016)

Just a bump for any new information, since I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a Flame Boss 200.


----------



## smokingearl (Feb 7, 2016)

Some people misunderstand and confuse wifi with wireless. Mavericks and igrills are wireless. Limited range. Bluetooth is wireless, limited range. Wifi means connection from the smoker to your home wifi system and would have no range limitations.


----------



## valleypoboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Maybe you should buy a wireless wifi security camera and use it zoomed in on your thermometer.  Honestly they're are good ones that can be found for around $50.


----------



## theslowjoint (Nov 7, 2016)

Have seen a new unit www.http://smartfirebbq.com/

I'm considering this a cyberq or the Flameboss 200


----------



## smokesontuesday (Nov 11, 2016)

I use a HeaterMeter with a Raspberry Pi for this scenario. Good charting of your cooks as well as the ability to control temp through the web.

You'll have to be comfortable with some DIY though. I don't think they sell assembled kits yet.


----------

